# Male 08 Eastern Gab



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

For some reason I do not understand I cannot post in the DWA classifieds, so.......

Up for sale is a stunning captive born male eastern gaboon viper.
He's around the 2-3ft mark and immaculate.
Feeds well, but is in a go slow at the moment due to season. Just taking the odd mouse here and there up until end of November time. This is completely normal behaviour and if you have a female he will probably breed.
£225


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

Thats one nice Gab Al mate! awsome pics buddy!:2thumb:

iv sean this gab in person" and he"s a stunner!! (to the top mate!)


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow stunning, good luck with the sale


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd have thought the price would be higher for these stunning snakes! just think, some bloody royal morphs that look just like normals can cost more than a nice gabby... ¬¬


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

They are lovelly dude : victory:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey, thanks everyone :¬)


----------



## Wandering (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Al

That is a corker! Hope you are well and that life is treating you well.

You'll have to come up and visit some time 

Neil


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Eeeeello Neil.
Is this Neil B , From Dover Kent?

If so, how the bloody hell are you mate?

Al


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

nice one Al :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

oh Al he is absolutely gorgeous, i wish i had the licence for this guy


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Lee, Hi Helen 
Thanks! Pleased you like him.
To be honest, I love him to bits, just need space and have to be ruthless in my decision as to who goes and who stays


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

lovely looking Gab


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

cannot believe this gabs for sale AL"

This is a pic of the same snake i shot"" not in the same class as Big Als thow!:2thumb:


----------



## lobob (Jul 19, 2010)

awesome!! surely it should be moere expensive?


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

lobob said:


> awesome!! surely it should be moere expensive?


 yah" not meney snakes this good" for this price!:gasp:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

p'm sent


----------



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

Truly stunning, Id love to see it in the flesh! Always loved these guys! How come they dont go for much money? Is it because of the license, temperament? Sorry just being nosey!


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

^^^ 
Simon will never let you have one kay.....:whistling2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

kayskritters said:


> Truly stunning, Id love to see it in the flesh! Always loved these guys! How come they dont go for much money? Is it because of the license, temperament? Sorry just being nosey!


Venomous snakes in comparison are generally not very expensive. a top end samar cobra or mangshan viper would cost around 1500/2000 quid.
average price for say bush viper or a gabby as young would around 100/200 quid and there are a lot of venomous snakes in the 100/200 pond bracket. thing is venomous keepers arnt as gullable as some snake keepers.....lol


----------

